
Wordpress.com Suffers Major DDoS Attack - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/03/wordpress-com-suffers-major-ddos-attack/
======
k33n
I stopped reading at "(DDoS =! Anonymous)". I can overlook the gross
gramatical errors that permeate TechCrunch's writing, but transposed
characters in pseudocode? Can't handle it.

~~~
coderdude
Obviously the bang is stopping the flow of equality from reaching its
destination. ;)

------
photomatt
Everything is mostly back to normal.

~~~
drusenko
Do you know how many Gigabits per second it was?

~~~
evgen
It was enough to take out anyone else who shared the same facility (like
us...) and seems to have hammered the Layered Tech border routers into
oblivion for 5-10 minutes, so I am guessing it was pretty big.

~~~
drusenko
Do you know if you have any DDoS mitigation devices in front of the border
routers? Something from like Arbor Networks or Intruguard? In a few attack
scenarios, it really helps.

We're also facing a multi-gigabit attack this week and have dealt with some in
the past. Happy to compare notes if you'd like: david@weebly.com.

~~~
evgen
I should probably know this info but managed to forget it since the site I run
has to be placed outside these devices (our everyday traffic is almost
indistinguishable from a DDoS.) In fact, that might tell you something, since
our Chicago data center was taken out as collateral damage and we sit in front
of these devices if you were to draw a big-picture network diagram of the
site. From what I can tell so far the attack was just melting the uplinks and
it took a few minutes to null-route the various attackers; when things got
fixed they did so on specific routes (e.g. Layer3 to the east coast came back
before another route the Dallas and the southeast, etc.)

------
siddhant
TechCrunch hosts itself on Wordpress.com? I thought they just run Wordpress
off their own servers. Wouldn't that make more sense?

~~~
photomatt
They're on VIP hosting -- <http://vip.wordpress.com/hosting/>

If you're a publisher it's a great deal, we can absorb huge spikes in traffic
because the scale of what we do. But you have the risk of being collateral
damage in something that affects all of WP.com, like a DDoS or bad code
deploy.

On the bright side, anything that impacts all of WP.com is an all-hands-on-
deck matter for us since it's the vast majority of our business, so we're as
aligned as could be.

~~~
ddbbcc
About this attack, I am curious if that was targeting a specific web site or
just the whole inf? Can you share the details? How many different IPs?

------
oldstrangers
I've felt some ripple effects from this on a self hosted blog from plugins
that rely on the wordpress.com API for anything (akismet, stats, popular
posts). Not good.

~~~
jacques_chester
Likewise. I hadn't joined the dots on it though.

